# Question about Home Haunted House - How many actors



## Epic (Oct 3, 2013)

I moved into a new development and always wanted to do a Haunted House. Within my development there was a home down the street that has done a haunted house for about 8 years... 

Two Years ago I started. The first year I got about 150 people come through and had about 5 actors within the haunted house. Last year I had about the same, but closer to 350 people...

This year, I can only get 3 actors to show up... is there any point in running a haunted house with 3 actors? I have originally decided its not worth the effort... but now I am getting excited again and may finish my walls...

P. S. The haunted house is short... 15 foot corridor, turn, 20 foot corridor, turn, 10foot, then exit to the backyard (through the garage).

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

For years I did my haunted house with 2-3 people only and this year I am even crazy enough to try to do it by my self so I think you should not have any problems with just 3 people, just make sure you use your people wisely.
Like have one person be the guide and the other 2 can go around frightening
everyone.


----------



## Epic (Oct 3, 2013)

Hmm... ok then. I just feel like if you don't have enough then we aren't going to get many scares... and its not worth all the damn time it takes to set up lol.

But damn its so much fun...


----------



## Epic (Oct 3, 2013)

Also, let me know how it goes this year... btw... I have never looked into insurance... do we really need it? I know every state is different...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I wouldn't let a stranger onto my property at Halloween without my insurance. It's too easy to fake some injuries, and I like owning my house. I really don't want to give it away because I skimped on insurance.

**EDIT**
I originally meant to say that I have 2 actors, including myself. Hopefully will have more next year.


----------



## Epic (Oct 3, 2013)

Well just called my home owners insurance company and they will cover up to 300k for any personal injury / lawsuit.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Moved thread to correct forum.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

IMHO, doing 'anything' helps keep the 'spirit' alive more so than doing nothing.

While I don't let people in/though my house, I've always done the show with 0 actors. Relying mostly on motion sensors and just letting people experience the scenery.


----------



## krissylynn (Sep 18, 2014)

*Neighbor*

Have you thought of asking the person that lives on your street that's done them for a long time if they know anyone that would be in your house for you?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe just doing a display will work better for you. Having actors is great, but finding reliable help is tough, even more so if it's a long running haunt (hours and or days).
I guess that depending upon where you live, and the kinds of "guests" you get, you can get away with just one person for a haunt (a walk through, not just a display). In southern California, there is problem with vandalism and thieves, so doing a solo "haunt" is pretty much out of the question.


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

*How many actors*

We always had 2 or 3, 2010 & 2011 was our best I had 5 dressed and another 2 or 3 playing it str8, but guiding people to where we wanted them to be.
One in each full size toe/pincher coffins, another in my Electric chair. One on my REAL morgue Tray covered with a thin black gauze sheet and another on the park bench by the front door [ covered in leaves &creepy cloth]that would sit motionless,some people even came and sat by him for a photo. THEN bang he would grab someone.
Last year 2013 I just had 2. I do it all my self. Even my wife while she enjoys the night just doesn't have the spirit.
I do 90% of everything my self


----------

